# How do I change BIOS settings-Mecer Xtreme



## makman (Jul 8, 2006)

Can someone help me. How do I get into the BIOS configurations on a Mecer Xtreme PC. F2 doesn't work


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

When you turn the computer on and it runs through POST (where it checks the CPU, RAM, drives, etc.), there should be something down the bottom saying Press ___ to enter setup. Usually this is Delete.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Other common keys also seem to be F10 and F12. Some computers don't list the BIOS key on POST, so if delete doesn't work, try those keys.


----------



## makman (Jul 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

It worked. Thanks a lot


----------



## makman (Jul 8, 2006)

*It worked*

Thanks a lot. It worked just fine


----------

